# Jefferson, LA - Pretty, F 7 mths, B/T



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.petango.com/Adopt/Dog-German-Shepherd-7388243

Jefferson Parish Animal Shelter 
#1 Humane Way 
P.O. Box 10640 
Jefferson, LA 70123 
Phone: (504) 736-6111
Email: [email protected] 










Name: PRETTY
Breed: German Shepherd/ Mix
Age: 7 months
Gender: Female
Color: Black/ Tan
Spayed: No
Size: Medium


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Jefferson, LA-Pretty, Baby, Female*

What a cutie!


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Jefferson, LA-Pretty, Baby, Female*

she looks so sweet!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Jefferson, LA-Pretty, Baby, Female*

So many babies.......I love the ears.....here's hoping for a holiday miracle for Pretty.

____________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jefferson, LA-Pretty, Baby, Female*

OMG too cute, babies are hard to find esp purebred....bump


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Jefferson, LA-Pretty, Baby, Female*

bump


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Jefferson, LA-Pretty, Baby, Female*

Such a little beauty!


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Jefferson, LA-Pretty, Baby, Female*

Can anyone help her?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Jefferson, LA-Pretty, Baby, Female*

I wish she was closer!


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Jefferson, LA-Pretty, Baby, Female*

Marjorie called this shelter. The site the three of these dogs were listed on is out of date. These three dogs are no longer at this shelter. This is an old listing. This shelter now uses petfinder as their listing venue.


----------

